# Top 5 Favorite Artists



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 24, 2008)

The title explains all, list your top 5 most favorite musicians, bands etc....

1.  The Killers
2.  Queens of the Stone Age
3.  The Yeah Yeah Yeahs
4.  Coldplay
5.  Switchfoot


----------



## Strick-Nine (Aug 24, 2008)

In no real order;

1: Kidneythieves.
2: Maximum The Hormone.
3: Tim SkÃ¶ld.
4: Rob Zombie (While I haven't heard too much of his stuff, the songs I have heard of his I loved).
5: KMFDM (Same scenario as Rob Zombie).

Most of the rest of the bands I listen to have too much shit that bores the hell out of me or I've lost taste for.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 24, 2008)

Now:
1.Boards of Canada
2.Tycho
3.Aphex Twin
4.Joy Division
5.Radiohead

About a year ago:
1.KMFDM(Still up on list)
2.VNV NATION (about 6th on my current faves)
3.Funker Vogt(woo!)
4.Cabaret Voltaire(woo!)
5.Tool (still up there on list)


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 24, 2008)

As of now:

Testament
Solitude Aeturnus
Novembers Doom
Candlemass
Pentagram


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 24, 2008)

Hmmm, hard to choose....

Nightwish
Rammstein
Queensryche
Dio
Iron Maiden

Damn, really hard to choose since I listen to so much stuff.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 25, 2008)

The order of the bands switch monthly, but here they are

- Kataklysm
- Decapitated
- At The Gates
- Gorefest
- Graveworm


----------



## bane233 (Aug 25, 2008)

1. *Daughtry
2. flyleaf
3. Buckcherry
4. Rascal Flatts
5. Lifehouse*


----------



## chamo (Aug 25, 2008)

1. In Flames
2. The Beatles
3. Dark Tranquillity
4. At the gates
5. Meshuggah


----------



## Snickers (Aug 25, 2008)

1. Korn
2. Evanescence
3. Disturbed
4. Marilyn Manson
5. System of a Down


----------



## Magikian (Aug 25, 2008)

Tough question...

1. System Of A Down.
2. Scar Symmetry.
3. Dropkick Murphys.
4. Demon Hunter.
5. KoRn.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 25, 2008)

1. Nox
2. ... Ã¶hmmmm... The makers of "Adiemus"?

I'm not a big music fan...


----------



## Shouden (Aug 25, 2008)

1. U2
2. The Faint
3. Demon Hunter
4. Joy Electric
5. Dead Poetic / Lifehouse


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 25, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> 1. Nox



The Hungarian Nox? If it is Hungarian I have to say they are awesome. 

1. Enigma
2. Anastacia
3. Sophie Ellis-Bextor
4. Aerosmith
5. Lara Fabian


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 25, 2008)

SilviaIsMyHero said:


> The Hungarian Nox? If it is Hungarian I have to say they are awesome.
> 
> 1. Enigma
> 2. Anastacia
> ...



Etschekduwegere...
No plan how it's spelled XD

But they are only awesome...
"Heyho, Silverwolf!"


----------



## Vexer (Aug 25, 2008)

as of now its
1.system of a down
2.Trivium
3.protest the hero
4.symphony X
5.iron maiden
i like oher bands alot more i just listend to them so much it got old XD


----------



## quinntan (Aug 28, 2008)

1. Rush
2. Pink Floyd
3. Ehhh...
4. Ummm...
5. ????

Don't listen to much other than the first two...


----------



## bozzles (Aug 28, 2008)

Currently:

1. The Flaming Lips
2. Deerhoof
3. Modest Mouse
4. Animal Collective
5. The Apples in Stereo


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 28, 2008)

At present:

Super Furry Animals
Aesop Rock
The Bambi Molesters
Comedian Harmonists
Brian Eno


----------



## Kender3421 (Aug 31, 2008)

Of all time is kind of hard.

1. Iron Maiden
2. Black Sabbath
3. Led Zeppelin
4. Slipknot
5. Lacuna Coil

Top 5 I am listening to right now.

1. Slipknot (If you like them, get the new album, BAD ASS!)
2. Evergreen Terrace
3. Lacuna Coil
4. Lake of Tears
5. Mastadon


----------



## Camisado (Aug 31, 2008)

1) Panic! At The Disco
2) The Devil Wears Prada
(The rest is in no order):
-UnderOath
-Say Anything
-Gym Class Heroes
-Fall Out Boy
-Hawthorne Heights

Yes... I know, I sound like your typical scene kid.  Can't help it, don't care to. ^^


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 1, 2008)

Right Now 

1. Tool 
2. Clutch 
3. Kyuss 
4. Spiritual Beggars
5. Paradise Lost


----------



## Kyra (Sep 1, 2008)

today No order
1.Placebo
2.Joy division
3.The gutter twins
4.Smashing Pumpkins
5.cabaret voltaire


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 1, 2008)

Camisado said:


> 1) Panic! At The Disco
> 2) The Devil Wears Prada
> (The rest is in no order):
> -UnderOath
> ...


Dear diary, 
Mood? Apathetic.


XD Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Dradolan (Sep 2, 2008)

That is hard to say from me. but I guess with favourite at one.
1. Armin Van Buuren (Trance)
2. Michael Cassette (Trance)
3. DJ Ano (Trance, electronic and emotional all in one)
4. Groove Coverage (Dance and techno)
5. Enya (New age and Ambient)

That is what I believe, I might be wrong about one.


----------



## Takun (Sep 2, 2008)

1. Modest Mouse
2. Built to Spill
3. Hendrix
4. Pink Floyd
5. Explosions in the Sky

Can't really order them, they all have things I like about them.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 2, 2008)

Kender3421 said:


> 1. Slipknot (If you like them, get the new album, BAD ASS!)



*Slaps* NO! Slipknot is not good, or bad-ass... and Psycho-Social just sucks... That song pretty much yells "We still fail, don't listen to us!"


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 2, 2008)

_Another_ list thread?

1. Manilla Road
2. Warhammer
3. Hellhammer
4. Immortal
5. DestrÃ¶yer 666

Simply no bullshit metal is what I listen to!

I will be a closedminded prick and rate the users above me.

OP: 2/5
Strick-Nine: 3/5
jesusfish2007: 1.5/5
Vore Writer: 5/5 ;Excellent taste in music!
King Gourd: 3.5/5
Lastdirewolf: 4/5 ;Again, very good music just like Vore Writer
bane233: 2/5
chamo: 2.5/5
Snickers: 0/5 ;Infestation by NU-METAL....not metal and never will be!
Magikian: 2/5 ;Scar Symmetry isn't going to save the score alone!
Alblaka: N/A ;No list
Shouden: 2/5
SilviaIsMyHero: 2.5/5
Vexer: 3/5 ;Score is not 4/5 because of the first three
quinntan: 3/5
bozzles: 3/5
lobosabio: 3/5
Kender3421: 2/5 ;Slipknot ruins it and it would have been a 4/5!
Camisado: 0/5 ;Typical scene kid/emo music
Rebel-lion: 3.5/5
Kyra: 3/5
Dradolan: 2/5 ;Techno and purely digital music isn't my thing
Takumi_L: 3/5

AVERAGE: 2.28/5

CONCLUSION: Not enough furries listen to extreme metal


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 2, 2008)

Hard to choose, and I couldn't order them. Probably these..

The Used
Muse
My Chemical Romance
Sonata Arctica
VNV Nation


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 2, 2008)

Please don't ask me to do this...

OK

Not in any order

36crazyfists
Brand New
Slipknot
Mastodon
ALOT OF BANDS


This is hard D:


----------



## Takun (Sep 2, 2008)

Do tell why?  Just cause it's not metal?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpJotf2skSU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s_3jcZqsIQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewM0TxX_ua4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGtKXMAgbVk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czmgu74dbec

All worthy of top musical spots.


----------



## King Gourd (Sep 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> *Slaps* NO! Slipknot is not good, or bad-ass...


 
HAHA yeah, i fucking hate that 555 666 song. I laugh so hard when my freinds, for some reason, decide to play it. The lyrics are so fucking stupid. And stupid in a different sense than like Dio or Nightwish's stupid lyrics. Stupid like, Slipknot is trying to be soooo bad ass by adding 666 to a song. Fucking gag me with a gay clown mask Slipknot! X3


----------



## Camisado (Sep 2, 2008)

mrchris said:


> _Another_ list thread?
> 
> 1. Manilla Road
> 2. Warhammer
> ...



Woot!!  I win!

*Eats the congratulatory cookie*


----------



## Keller (Sep 2, 2008)

Because we all know Extreme Metal is the only music worth listening to!

1. Muse
2. Neurosis
3. Matthew Good
4. Protest The Hero
5. Radiohead


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 2, 2008)

You aren't EXTREEEME metal 

If I had to shout out to other users' preferences, here would be my hypothetical list: 
Nocturne
Keller
Hollow-Dragon
Jesusfish2007
King Gourd
Chamo
Snickers
Magikian
Vexer
Guintan (you should've kept going!)
Bozzles
Kender3421
Rebel-lion
Takumi_L

Strictly hypothetically speaking. In no particular order. It doesn't have to be metal to be good, heheh.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 3, 2008)

mrchris said:


> _Another_ list thread?
> 
> 1. Manilla Road
> 2. Warhammer
> ...



\o/ yay, closeminded prick #2 passes closeminded prick #1's rating system.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 3, 2008)

Another last thing before I depart from this thread, one big reason for mediocre to poor scoring is because of mainstream support and I refuse to support the corporate behemoths making said artist's money.

Yes, I'm _very_ serious and closeminded about my music (With a few exceptions such as the SSBB soundtrack and The Black Mages). And apparently I'm the least openminded in terms of music of the LIfurs group!


----------



## X (Sep 3, 2008)

no order in this list:
linkin park
disturbed 
seether
three days grace
rise against
and a couple songs by drowning pool.


----------



## KiiamaChibi (Sep 3, 2008)

1: A Perfect circle
2: Puscifer
3: Massive attack
4: Portishead
5: Tool


----------



## Kender3421 (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, everyone here is bashing on Slipknot but I must ask why? Besides the argument that "They suck," what other proof do you have that can not be used against any other band in the world. Also, if anyone here has not listened to "All Hope Is Gone" in it's entirety then I wonder why they make a fuss over a single that, even as a fan, I admit sucks.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Sep 3, 2008)

mrchris said:


> SilviaIsMyHero: 2.5/5



Wooo! Right in the golden middle. I'm not really into metal music. It's all screaming and killing instruments for me. No offense to anyone, it's just my silly point of view.


----------



## DanFox (Sep 3, 2008)

Hard choice..

In no order:
1. Cradle of Filth
2. Dimmu Borgir
3. Arch Enemy
4. Avenged Sevenfold
5. HIM


----------



## Takun (Sep 3, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Another last thing before I depart from this thread, one big reason for mediocre to poor scoring is because of mainstream support and I refuse to support the corporate behemoths making said artist's money.
> 
> Yes, I'm _very_ serious and closeminded about my music (With a few exceptions such as the SSBB soundtrack and The Black Mages). And apparently I'm the least openminded in terms of music of the LIfurs group!



That's a real poor excuse.  All my bands produce good music regardless of label.  Hell, Isaac Brock was extremely cautious when signing a contract.  It's all laid out in The Moon and Antarctica.  Plus bands do release many cds before getting famous._  This Is a Long Drive for Someone with Nothing to Think About_(1996)_  The Lonesome Crowded West_ (1997)Not to mention that Isaac Brock wrote a whole cd under the band Ugly Cassanova to avoid the fame of it.

Then there is Doug Martsch who was in a indie band the Treepeople which was really damn good.  Martsch signed Built to Spill to Warner Bros. Records in 1995. Unlike many artists signed to major labels, the deal the band brokered with Warner Bros. allowed it to retain a large degree of creative control over future albums.

And he has had control over everything.  He does acoustic shows outside of concerts for fans who can't get tickets.  He has released a solo album as well as keeping the band going.

Floyd and Hendrix?  You have to respect everything they did.  Hendrix is listed as a major influence for all my favorite bands.  His guitar style and use of distortion lives on in many bands.  Pink Floyd is just out there.  I love The Wall, I love Dark Side of the Moon, I love the Final Cut, I love Pipers at the Gate of Dawn, and hell I could just list every cd by them but I won't cause that proves nothing.

Explosions in the Sky.  Tell me, have you honestly heard of them?  No one has.  They use no vocals.  There line up consists of three guitarists and a drummer.  Occasionally they switch out a guitar for a bass.  They are amazing musicians.


You admit to being closeminded on music, and you are.  To say that any band that reaches mainstream success is bad is laughable.  How dare a band make money to do something they love.  You act like bands make a lot of cds anyhow.  Touring makes the money.  Merchandise makes the money.  Cds get a band known.  While most mainstream music today sucks and is coperate backed shit that just gets pushed so much that it becomes popular, there are many bands that have been around for over ten years that due to ACTUALLY being good have gained fame.

/rant off.


----------



## Xwing (Oct 4, 2008)

1-DJ bluecore (Trancecore/aka happyharcore v.2)
2-Machinea Supremacy (Sid-Metal)
3-Envio (Trance)
4-DJ Fire Dance (House + hardcore)
5-DJ Kurt (Trancecore)

It was realy hard to chose the last one


----------



## Winter (Oct 6, 2008)

In no particular order, these are what spins the most right now:

Haggard
Hollenthon
Nazgul (ITA)
Adversus
Candlemass (eagerly awaiting Lucifer Rising)


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Porcupine Tree
2. Opeth
3. Devin Townsend
4. King Crimson
5. Primus


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Nightwish (<3 <3 <3)
2. Marilyn Manson
3. HIM
4. Deathstars
5. Within Temptaion

^_^


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a really hard thing to do, butâ€¦

1) Queens of the Stone Age
2) Tool
3) Phish
4) Nine Inch Nails
5) Beck


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 7, 2008)

1. Rammstein
2. Rise Against
3. Tupac
4. Pink Floyd
5. Dethklok

I pretty much just listen to everything but country, and that list hurt to make =O


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2008)

1: Queensryche
2: Garbage
3: All That Remains
4: Rise Against
5: Elvis Presley


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 7, 2008)

Guess I'll make a post here.

The Berzerker
The Crown
Nine Inch Nails
Devin Townsend
Iced Earth

Maybe. Too many I really like to pick 5, so I just put down the first 5 I thought of.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 13, 2008)

-Steve Miller Band
-Savage Garden
-James Taylor
-Avril Lavigne
-The Cars

Well, those are the ones I could think of for now.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 13, 2008)

Savage Garden, fuck yeah. <3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Gorillaz
Uverworld
Daft punk
Maximum the Hormone
Tie - Orange Range/Flow


----------



## Talvi (Oct 13, 2008)

Opeth
Burzum
Bloodbath
Stam1na
(ermm....I should probably give a nonmetal band for variety) Nightmare


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Right now.Hmmmm.
ELP
Dire straits
Zepplin
Yes
R.E.M
It's so hard to make such a list,shark's got a good list.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 13, 2008)

ok then mah list 

1) Daft Punk 
2) Pendulum 
3) The Prodigy 
4) Basement Jaxx
5) MSTRKRFT

Basically aload of electronica with drum and bass


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm actually on an '80s rock fix at the moment.

Queensryche is still no. 1.
Bon Jovi's in there somewhere.
So are the Scorpions.
And maybe .38 special.
And Richie Sambora.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 13, 2008)

Let's not forget joining my FA music group on last.fm if you love music! See link in sig.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 13, 2008)

1. Daft Punk
2. SOAD
3. MSI
4. NIN
5. Tool


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 13, 2008)

What is this utter fetish of furries liking System of a Down?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 13, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing.  Fuck that shit, man.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 13, 2008)

I dunoo why I like em. But I do. *lesigh*

I could always replace them with Static-X considering they're pretty much interchangeable on the favorites chart.


----------



## Takun (Oct 13, 2008)

mrchris said:


> What is this utter fetish of furries liking System of a Down?



Grew up on them since 2001 when they released Toxicity.  Much better than the other shit that was on the radio at the time.

Only "nu-metal" band I listen to.  Not really anymore though, but I still like the self-titled and Toxicity.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 13, 2008)

Strangely enough, Aerials was the first song I heard from them. Every other SOAD fan seems to be a product of either Toxicity or Chop Suey! It's odd....


----------



## xiath (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmm...

1. Dream Theater
2. Pink Floyd
3. Lead Zeppelin
4. ...
5. ...

I would have some techno DJ's in there and some metal bands in there, but I normally don't pay attention to band names/DJ names and just listen to what my best friend plays at his house.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Just jamming to division bell earlier,Pink Floyd Rocks.


----------



## Symphonic_Nemesis (Oct 22, 2008)

Nightwish
Sonata Arctica
Arch Enemy
Evanescence 
aaaannddd...Kamelot


----------



## Kano (Oct 22, 2008)

1.The Beatles

And these are in no real order:
Coldplay
Chris Cornell
Iron Maiden
Rush


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 23, 2008)

1.)  HÃ©ctor Lavoe
2.)  RubÃ©n Blades
3.)  Nena
4.)  DragonForce
5.)  Juan Luis Guerra

I really don't have favorites when it comes to music.  I can listen to just about anything, the only exceptions being "screaming" metal and Reggeaton.  I just took the five whom I listen to the most, no particular order.

And yeah, I tend to be multicultural when it comes to music.  XP


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 23, 2008)

1. Muse
2. The Killers
3. Death Cab for Cutie/Postal Service
4. Mew
5. The Offspring


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

Kano said:


> 1.The Beatles
> 
> And these are in no real order:
> Coldplay
> ...


 
Rush fan Yeah!Chris Cornell great with Soundgarden, and audioslave I think,The Beatles (passes out) your awesome.
Today mine
Rush
the Who
Soundgarden
Def Lepperd
R.E.M.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> 1) Daft Punk
> 2) Pendulum
> 3) The Prodigy



Nice! I love Pendulum and The Prodigy. Not in my top 5 artists, but I enjoy listening to them once in a while. I bought In Silico and Hold Your Color for Pendulum and Experience and The Fat of the Land by The Prodigy. All great albums.



Shenzi said:


> 1. Daft Punk





MUDjoe2 said:


> 1) Daft Punk
> 2) Sabrepulse



Hmm. Lots of Daft Punk fans on this site. They're great, but I find them quite overrated in general because...well because they just don't sound that original at all. The first 30 seconds are to introduce a melody that's dragged on for 3 minutes afterwards. I bought most of their albums too, but I got tired of them so quickly...

As for Sabrepulse, definitely the best in matters of Chiptunes/Chipbreak music. I downloaded all his albums and he's actually in my top 5 at last.fm. He never fails at making me want to dance <3

Now here's my top 5:

1 - Venetian Snares (2 years and still going strong)
2- U-ziq/ Kid Spatula (also been 2 years so far)
3 - Sabrepulse (About 18 months now)
4- Wagon Christ/ Luke Vibert (I've only known about him for 6 months, yet he's grown on me so quickly)
5- Wisp (Been about a year)

All of them are IDM artists. Venetian Snares is more in the breakcore zone, while as U-ziq and Wisp are more in melodius IDM. Wagon Christ is sort of Acid Jazz and Sabrepulse is Chipbreak which is like Breakcore but more meant for dance.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 25, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> 1. Muse
> 2. The Killers


 
*big gasp*

The Killers FTW!!!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Hmm. Lots of Daft Punk fans on this site. They're great, but I find them quite overrated in general because...well because they just don't sound that original at all. The first 30 seconds are to introduce a melody that's dragged on for 3 minutes afterwards. I bought most of their albums too, but I got tired of them so quickly...


Can you suggest some more techno bands? I really love Daft Punk, but that's just me. I don't get bored easy. 

I just found that I like a band called London After Midnight. Nice sound. Kinda generic goth music.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 25, 2008)

according to my last.fm

1. and one
2. arcana
3. type o negative
4. feindflug
5. depeche mode

i am biased on and one 
i think type o would be my all time top fave though. i've followed since i was 13, though i believe their last album is really shitty :\


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, there's like, no one here that shares my sort of musical taste. :/ I mean yeah, there are some bands here I don't mind, but most I just don't listen to or I outright don't like.....

This was incredibly hard, as I like a lot of different artists and a lot of different music. So yeah, here are kinda sorta my top 5, in no real order:

1) Flogging Molly
2) The Chieftains
3) Corvus Corax
4) Voltaire
5) Bauhaus

These can also be kinda sorta interchangeable with my other favorites: Siouxsie and the Banshees, Finntroll and Korpiklanni.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2008)

OH GODS FLOGGING MOLLY IS AWESOME /rabid


----------



## IWP (Oct 26, 2008)

1.Motley Crue
2.TNT
3.Danger Danger
4.Whitesnake
5.Bon Jovi


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 26, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> OH GODS FLOGGING MOLLY IS AWESOME /rabid



YES.

They kick ass live too. <3


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 26, 2008)

this is a really tough one for me.
 probably, in no real order:

elliott smith
say anything
regina spektor
bright eyes
and we'll say cat stevens.

i don't know how accurate or correct that is, but i think it's pretty good. also, i have at least one album by three of those five bands/musicians on vinyl.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 26, 2008)

Elliott Smith is becoming one big, recurring nightmare for me.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Elliott Smith is becoming one big, recurring nightmare for me.



i'm sorry, why?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 26, 2008)

Because everyone that I know on here likes him and I think he's terrible.

Same deal with System of a Down.


----------



## KyleFawkes137 (Oct 29, 2008)

My favourites tend to shift on a regular basis, but I'd say these five bands would have to be in my permanent library:

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - Absolute favourite artist; this one'll never change.
The Chasm - Excellent death metal band hailing from Mexico.
Carcass - My love of 'Necroticism: Descanting the Insalubrious' should speak volumes 
Anaal Nathrakh - A little misanthropy never hurts.
Manilla Road - Obscure heavy metal band that went through a variety of styles, ranging from doom to thrash metal.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 1, 2008)

5-Ayreon (all)
4-Mushroomhead (with J Mann)
3-Tool (all)
2-Rammstein (first 2 albums)
1-Meshuggah (all)


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 1, 2008)

1. Duran Duran
2. Radiohead
3. Pet Shop Boys
4. Kraftwerk

For #5, I'm having trouble. I'm not just trying to cheat and get an extra one in lol... but I truly can't decide between two bands, so...

5. New Order _or_ Super Furry Animals


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> 3. Pet Shop Boys



Ha nice! Never thought I'd see this name in a music board ever. That made my day 

THE EASTERN BOYS, WESTERN GIRLS.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 1, 2008)

In order.

1. AC/DC
2. Led Zeppelin
3. Muse
4. Radiohead
5. Daft Punk


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 2, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Ha nice! Never thought I'd see this name in a music board ever. That made my day



PSB are completely underrated. They do great dance music that you can also think to, and have been doing it for almost 25 years. You gotta respect that. Also, they're probably the best 'B-sides' band ever.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 2, 2008)

1.kanye west
2.lil wayne
3.avenged sevenfold
4.coldplay
5.throttlerod


----------



## MayDay (Nov 3, 2008)

1) all american rejects
2) my chemical romance
3) new found glory
4) kanye west
5) i'll have to say a mix of breaking benjamin, yellowcard and 
fall out boy, just too many good artists out there

but one odd thing about kanye west is why does he make raps based on the tunes of other songs?his rapping is nice but still, it isn't exactly original...


----------



## [Fox] (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, people like what I listen to, >_>
<_<

1. Daft Punk
2. The Beatles
3. Cut Copy
4. Panic! At the Disco
5. Kanye West

That's pretty much it. I would have other bands like The Killers, etc.

And because apparently NOBODY has heard of Cut Copy, I'll post one of their songs, Saturdays.  If you like it, just send me a PM, I have both their CD's:  Bright Like Neon Love, and  In Ghost Colours


Saturdays - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIAywTs4BI0


----------



## Mr Hollow (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmm, Its usually changing each day, But at the moment.

1.Children of bodom *Anything before the are you dead yet album I LOVE SO MUCH*.
2.Edguy *Anything before rocket ride I really like, Prefferably before hellfire club too, But it was a good album..*.
3.Dark tranquility.
4.Zero Degrees Freedom.
5.Iron maiden *Saw them live at the start of this year!!!!!!!!! ^_________^ :3*


----------



## Takun (Nov 13, 2008)

Soooo small change over time.  Funny how that goes.

1. Modest Mouse
2. Pixies
3. Built to Spill
4. At the Drive-In
5. Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## brrrr (Nov 13, 2008)

Way too many to name favorites, but Led Zeppelin, Nirvana, Tool, Red Hot Chili Peppers, and Bloodsimple all get mentions for opening me up to their respective genres <3


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

At the moment I'm working through Pink Floyd's discography.  They're pretty great, but I probably wouldn't put them in my top five.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 13, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> PSB are completely underrated. They do great dance music that you can also think to, and have been doing it for almost 25 years. You gotta respect that. Also, they're probably the best 'B-sides' band ever.



*nods* Although I'm not sure if I prefer them to Depeche Mode. What do you think? DM or PSB?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 13, 2008)

Whelp, time to change it again.

1. Journey
2. MSI
3. Porcupine Tree
4. Tool
5. Flogging Molly


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 13, 2008)

Porcupine tree! <3 Been ages since I listened to something by them...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 13, 2008)

They're mostly prog now, but I liked when they couldn't decide what genre to be X3


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 13, 2008)

But...but...I love progressive music! I might try to get back in their newer stuff then!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 13, 2008)

DO IT.
Their new stuff is amazing.


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 13, 2008)

1. The Donnas
2. Boys Like Girls
3. Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
4. Flogging Molly
5. MSI (Mindless Self Indulgence)


----------



## xiath (Nov 13, 2008)

Flogging Molly!!! I forgot to add Flogging Molly to my list *dies*.  Stupid me...

1. Dream Theater
2. Flogging Molly
3. Trans-Siberian Orchestra
4. Pink Floyd 
5. ...


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 13, 2008)

1. Kitade Nana
2. W
3. Berryz Koubou
4. Tommy february6 / Tommy heavenly6
5. Maxine Nightingale


----------



## Camisado (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been into a lot of mathcore lately... The Number Twelve Looks Like You, Ed Gein

Also, goregrind... I like Cattle Decapitation

Add another metalcore band, Between the Buried and Me

And kinda sorta like The Blood Brothers

I'm kinda getting into more extreeme metulz like goregrind and deathcore (even though it is still considered faggotry to most metalheads) and such.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh god. One of these. No particular order. Things change often.

1. The Residents
2. Ween
3. Tom Waits
4. Devil Doll
5. Aarni

Runner ups: Bjork, Boris, Akira Yamaoka and Merzbow.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 18, 2009)

1. Mary Z. Cox
2. James Chance
3. Frank Zappa
4. Maybelle Carter
5. Robert Fripp

It doesn't really mean anything. c:


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Camisado said:


> I like Cattle Decapitation



Wait, I think Whitenoise mentioned them once. :|


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 18, 2009)

1. Dylan
2. Dylan
3. Dylan
4. Dylan
5. Dylan


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 18, 2009)

1.Gucci Mane
2.Gucci Mane
3.Gucci Mane
4.Gucci Mane
5.Gucci Mane

So srs, no!


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> 1: Queensryche
> 2: Garbage
> 3: All That Remains
> 4: Rise Against
> 5: Elvis Presley



Update:
1: Queensryche 8D
2: Modest Mouse
3: Bon Jovi
4: All That Remains
5: Incubus or maybe Elvis maybe even Rise Against I don't know


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wait, I think Whitenoise mentioned them once. :|



No I mentioned them and then Whitenoise was all :C because he hates vegetarian grindcore


----------



## Takun (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Update:
> 1: Queensryche 8D
> 2: Modest Mouse
> 3: Bon Jovi
> ...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

Not in any sort of order but

1. They Might Be Giants
2. XTC
3. Primus
4. The Residents
5. Richard D. James


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Update:
> *1: Queensryche 8D*
> 2: Modest Mouse
> 3: Bon Jovi
> ...



1. FUCKING QUEENSRYCHE!!!!
2. Iron Maiden.
3. Billy Joel.
4. Napalm Death.
5. Led Zeppelin.

In no specific order and as always subject to constant change.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 18, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Not in any sort of order but
> 
> *1. They Might Be Giants*



Why I did not add this to my list is beyond me. I listen to way too much TMBG.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 18, 2009)

in no particular order:

1. The Fall of Troy
2. From First To Last
3. The Horrors
4. Metro Station
5. Hollywood Undead


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Why I did not add this to my list is beyond me. I listen to way too much TMBG.



I kind of stopped listening to them as much now that I am in college and they are everywhere but they are the best pop band out there.

"They'll Need A Crane" is the quintessential love song. Or, falling out of love song.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Feb 18, 2009)

1. Rush

2 Metallica

3. Iron Maiden

4. Dio

5. System of a Down


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


>



You can shut up right now k thanks



pheonix said:


> 1. FUCKING QUEENSRYCHE!!!!



\m/


----------



## Takun (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You can shut up right now k thanks
> 
> 
> 
> \m/



Hmmmm I recommended Pink Floyd and Modest Mouse.

Hmmms.......


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Hmmmm I recommended Pink Floyd and Modest Mouse.
> 
> Hmmms.......



You also recommended like 10 other bands and they all blew enormous amounts of ass :awesome:


----------



## Gestinatio (Feb 18, 2009)

Oblig no-order/subject-to-change

1) The Alarm
2) The Clash (Pretty much always going to be in this list)
3) Spear of Destiny
4) NoMeansNo
5) Modest Mouse

(Regular switches: The Cult, Theatre of Hate, Cake, The Ruts, Bang Camaro, DK, The Damned, etc. etc.)


----------



## Takun (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You also recommended like 10 other bands and they all blew enormous amounts of ass :awesome:



I was going off your ass blowing taste of music when I did that.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I was going off your ass blowing taste of music when I did that.



Where the fuck did you get the Pixies from I don't listen to anything that sounds like that


----------



## Gestinatio (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> the Pixies



DEBAASSEEERRRR


----------



## Takun (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Where the fuck did you get the Pixies from I don't listen to anything that sounds like that




That was one of the ones I was hoping that someone who claims to have a good taste in music would like.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> That was one of the ones I was hoping that someone who claims to have a good taste in music would like.



Well you know what

Modest Mouse is playing a concert in Tempe on the 27th


----------



## Takun (Feb 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well you know what
> 
> Modest Mouse is playing a concert in Tempe on the 27th



>=3

When they came to Iowa, FUCKING WEATHER SHIT DAMN :--(


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> >=3
> 
> When they came to Iowa, FUCKING WEATHER SHIT DAMN :--(



HAHAHA THAT'S WHAT YOU GET


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 18, 2009)

1. Rush
2. Die Aerzte/Die Toten Hosen (German punk ftw!)
3. Aerosmith
4. Queen
5. Led Zeppelin/Rammstein

It was kinda hard for me. I like lots of bands.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2009)

I love Modest Mouse and Pixies (There's no "The" you see, they are like Boredoms, a band I wouldn't expect you to know anything about).

They are truly the soundtrack to my fast-paced, go-go 00's lifestyle.

Whether buying Starbucks coffee or sitting in my hybrid while the Filipino at the gas station fills my tank, they are there to comfort me and tell me how alternative and hip I am for liking them.

I wish all the _sheeple_ who listen to mainstream radio would get wise and start liking these cool bands, otherwise I might have to look down on them EVEN MORE than I already do.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wait, I think Whitenoise mentioned them once. :|



Don't worry David, I didn't have anything good to say. Vegan grindcore can eat a million dicks >:[ .



John_Galt said:


> No I mentioned them and then Whitenoise was all *>:[* because he hates vegetarian grindcore



Fixed :V .


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 19, 2009)

THERE'S SOOO MANYYYYY D: I wish I could list my top 5 for every genre... anyway:

1: M83
2: Foo Fighters
3: Above & Beyond
4: Between The Buried And Me
5: Coldplay
and there's SOOOO many more I wanted to list 

Hurray for variation


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 19, 2009)

What the fuck is vegan grindcore

what does that even mean


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What the fuck is vegan grindcore
> 
> what does that even mean



Grindcore made by vegans. Grindcore is riddled with bands that suck too much to make it on musical merit, so they latch on to some retard fringe ideology because it guarantees them a fan base too stupid to think for themselves. That way no matter how bad their music sucks these retards will still listen to them because they represent their stupid beliefs, basically it's like Christian music, only slightly less obnoxious :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Grindcore made by vegans. Grindcore is riddled with bands that suck too much to make it on musical merit, so they latch on to some retard fringe ideology because it guarantees them a fan base too stupid to think for themselves. That way no matter how bad their music sucks these retards will still listen to them because they represent their stupid beliefs, basically it's like Christian music, only slightly less obnoxious :V .



Well fuck.

I am going to start a musical crusade to purge the infidels. >:C


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Grindcore made by vegans. Grindcore is riddled with bands that suck too much to make it on musical merit, so they latch on to some retard fringe ideology because it guarantees them a fan base too stupid to think for themselves. That way no matter how bad their music sucks these retards will still listen to them because they represent their stupid beliefs, basically it's like Christian music, only slightly less obnoxious :V .



Shut the fuck up Whitenoise.

You're just pissed because your third-rate Voivod imitation couldn't get a deal with Century Media.

Eat SEVERAL dicks, good sir.

:smuggoon:


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Shut the fuck up Whitenoise.
> 
> You're just pissed because your third-rate Voivod imitation couldn't get a deal with Century Media.
> 
> ...



Who's a Voivod imitation?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Who's a Voivod imitation?



Your shit band.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Your shit band.



Which shit band, the one I posted a link to, because I'm not in a band, and if I was my band would be a third-rate imitation of a way more obscure act. People know about Voivod so they're obviously huge sellouts :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Which shit band, the one I posted a link to, because I'm not in a band, and if I was my band would be a third-rate imitation of a way more obscure act. People know about Voivod so they're obviously huge sellouts :V .



Either way they would suck and I would vote for them on this poll.


And also I listen to bands so obscure they don't even EXIST.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Either way they would suck and I would vote for them on this poll.
> 
> 
> And also I listen to bands so obscure they don't even EXIST.



Godsmack exists Load Blown, no matter how much we wish they didn't :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Godsmack exists Load Blown, no matter how much we wish they didn't :V .



Shush you sweaty foreign queer.


I don't like Godsmack any more than you do.

That is to say I have all of their albums and listen to them on a quite regular basis.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> *Shush you sweaty foreign queer.
> *
> 
> I don't like Godsmack any more than you do.
> ...



I lol'd :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I lol'd :V .



Good.

Goddamn would someone lock this thread already?


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

1.) Anybody Killa
2.) Weird Al
3.) Blurry
4.) Insane Clown Posse
5.) Slipknot

I like Rap, Not the 50 cent or tupac shit, LA rap, The Acid Rap like ICP, ABK etc

I also Like Alternative Rock, Metal, etc


----------



## Laze (Feb 21, 2009)

Does it have to be five? Urg.

Anyways, in no real order:

- Super Furry Animals
- Aphex Twin
- The Melvins
- Torche 
- The Knife


----------



## Ratte (Feb 21, 2009)

No real order:

Linkin Park
Killswitch Engage
Disturbed
Three Days Grace
Evanescance (sp?) or Mudvayne

Depends on my day.


----------



## Impasse (Feb 21, 2009)

Rush
The Who
The Strokes
Pink Floyd
Supertramp

Something like that.


----------



## lgnb695 (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Deftones 
2. In Flames
3. Killwhitneydead
4. Job for a Cowboy
5. Carnifex


----------

